# Sour cherry wine



## RichB (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi, my cherry tree is laden with sour cherries.. I'm looking for a simple recipe using around 3lb of cherries, but can't seem to find one.. Any help appreciated...


----------



## Julie (Jul 19, 2015)

you need to use at least 5 pounds of cherries, add enough sugar to bring sg around 1.080 and ph should be around 3.5 - 3.6, add a little tannins and nutrients and you are good to go!


----------



## GreginND (Jul 19, 2015)

What Julie said! Really, take her advice and don't shortchange the cherries. 5-6 pounds per gallon makes a really terrific cherry wine.


----------



## RichB (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies... Roughly how much sugar should be added? I'm not too sure how to reach the sg by adding a bit of sugar at a time...
Tannin? Cold tea?
Also how do I go about finding the ph?
Sorry for asking what sounds simple questions.., but I'm fairly new at this 

So far I've made (last year) banana wine, tastes great, but leaving it until next year before sampling more .. Also blackberry wine.., that's also pretty good given my inexperience..

This year (last week) I started a black currant wine.., seems to be going ok..

Might have to buy more cherries as I don't think there's 5-6lb on the tree..

Thanks


----------



## Julie (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't tell you how much sugar, sorry. You really need to learn how to read the hydrometer. You should be able to buy test strips at your local brew shop to test ph.


----------



## RichB (Jul 20, 2015)

So I basically start 6lb of cherries, 1 gallon of boiled water over them., add say 1lb of sugar, then check reading?, and add more a bit a a time until reading gets near to what it should be?
Will order ph strips online


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 20, 2015)

RichB said:


> So I basically start 6lb of cherries, 1 gallon of boiled water over them., add say 1lb of sugar, then check reading?, and add more a bit a a time until reading gets near to what it should be?
> Will order ph strips online



Yeah, that is more or less the idea. It might go more easily if you took a SG reading before adding any sugar, then use this tool to calculate how much more sugar you need to reach your desired SG:

http://web2.airmail.net/sgross/fermcalc/

Personally, I would make that calculation, then add about 2/3 of the amount called for, check SG again, then add more as needed.


----------



## Fog (Jul 20, 2015)

I throw a Vanilla bean, sliced lengthwise, during the fermentation when I make mine. There is a hint of Vanilla with the Tart Cherry flavor.

Rob


----------



## RichB (Jul 21, 2015)

Last question 

So;
#6lb cherries halved in a fermenting bucket
#Just under a gallon of boiling water into bucket.
#1lb sugar dissolved into bucket
#test sg
#add more dissolved sugar if need be to reach sg
#let cool, add yeast (citric acid?) yeast nutrient
# test ph (how do you change ph?)
#when readings are ok, cover for 5 days, stirring daily
Transfer to demijohn and leave it to do its stuff..

Does that sound about right?? As you can see, I need things set out in simple layman's terms


----------



## Arne (Jul 21, 2015)

Freeze the cherries for a couple of days first. It helps to break them down so the juice can get out. I usually destone them as the stones will give a bitter taste. It seems to go away with time tho. Usually put the fruit in some kind of a fermenting bag. Makes it much easier to remove the fruit when it comes time. I just use tap water, not boiling water. Don't forget the pectic enzime as it will help break the fruit down and help it to clear in the final stages. Arne.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, as I indicated, I think the correct order would be:


#6lb cherries halved in a fermenting bucket
#Just under a gallon of boiling water into bucket.

*#TEST SG
#calculate needed sugar addition
#add 2/3 of that amount
#test SG
*

#add more dissolved sugar if need be to reach sg
#let cool, add yeast (citric acid?) yeast nutrient
# test ph (how do you change ph?)
#when readings are ok, cover for 5 days, stirring daily
Transfer to demijohn and leave it to do its stuff..


----------

